# Red Label 43mm vs. 40mm on a 7.5 inch wrist. Which way is Better?



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

If I was going to chose a red label, I have a wrist that measures at 7 inches, and I would definitely pick the 40mm. (If it was a sportier style, I'd be more into a 42-44mm size. ) One of our employees and Ball watch fans Dmitriy has a 7.5inch wrist, so I asked him to take a few pictures showing a wrist shot of the gray 40mm and the black in the 43mm. Which size looks better? (accidentally initially written as mm not inches which will explain the next post)









The Gray 40 & the Black 43mm side by side









43mm Black Dial








40mm Gray Dial


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Red Label 43mm vs. 40mm on a 7.5mm wrist. Which way is Better?*

Rob, do you mean a 7.5 _inch_ wrist? ;-)

I like the 43mm diameter on him. But I like the gray dial (I've been looking for something gray, but a bit sportier than that, too) I have slightly smaller wrist than Dimitry's, and my favorite size is 40-42mm


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the same size wrist as Dimitry so this post is helpful. Its hard to say definitively from that angel but i'd say the 43 edges it. I think the black dial looks really sharp and needless to say the grey is a knockout. The grey dial in the 43 mm case is a compelling proposition for me personally.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally I prefer the 40, although the 43 looks ok. 
I tend to prefer smaller watches though.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Honestly, my stock answer would be a 43mm would be best for a 7.5 inch wrist, but looking at the pictures, the 40mm clearly looks better!! My own wrist is 7.25" and I think I can pull off a 43mm or a 44mm easily, but at the same time a 40mm works quite well (My Fireman is a 40mm, and my TT1 wears like a 40mm)--depends on the watch--in this case, the 40mm does it best.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Honestly Rob its a coin toss at this early juncture. I like the 40 for dress purposes and the 43 for its versatility...Why couldnt they just make one???


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)

I have the same size wrist so this is helpful. I like the 43mm size a little better.


----------



## Jerzee201 (Dec 15, 2008)

While I'd normally shoot for the 43mm, the 40mm looks nice on the wrist along with the bracelet. Grey also accentuates the dial pattern against the light.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the 40mm looks just nice on him.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Having worn the 40mm I know it wears bigger than it's size. Based on these photos it appears the bracelet negates the case size difference. For this reason plus I'm fine with a 40mm dress watch I vote 40mm. Now on dial color there is no second guessing. The grey rules!


----------



## Freelance (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are are going for more of a dress watch, err on the smaller side. 40mm is a classic size mans watch for up to 8". GQ, Esquire, etc, would agree.


----------

